
AWS and DFL (German Football League) Launch Cooperation - thmslee
https://www.dfl.de/de/aktuelles/amazon-web-services-wird-offizieller-technologie-provider-der-dfl/
======
zekrioca
EN Translation:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.dfl.de%2Fde%2Faktuelles%2Famazon-
web-services-wird-offizieller-technologie-provider-der-dfl%2F) Or, another
news in English: [https://www.sportbusiness.com/news/bundesliga-signs-up-
amazo...](https://www.sportbusiness.com/news/bundesliga-signs-up-amazon-web-
services-for-real-time-statistics/)

